# Light Geese vs. Dark Geese



## mberwald (Dec 4, 2003)

I am very new to goose hunting and I will be going out for my first time this weekend. I had a quick question though. What is the definition of a light goose and a dark goose? And am I correct that snow geese are white all over? I know that this will all be explained to me this weekend but I'm just trying to get a head start on understanding them. Thanks for any and all help provided.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Light Geese- Snows, blues and Ross

Dark geese- Canadas, specks

Snow geese are all white except for black wingtips.


----------

